
Show HN: Browserless.io now has a scraping API - mrskitch
You can now scrape information off of page, powered by headless chrome, using browserless.io in the cloud. Docs for this feature are here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.browserless.io&#x2F;docs&#x2F;scrape.html, and we even include helpful debugging information like screenshots, network calls and more.
======
dinkleberg
Hey, nice work. It might be useful though to explain why one would use this
over something like beautiful soup or the dozens of other scraping libraries
out there.

In my mind, I see the target audience already needing programming skills. That
same audience would be comfortable just using a free scraping library.

But maybe there is some functionality or ease of use that would make your
offering a better choice.

~~~
madjon
Is there a list somewhere of scraping libraries and/or tools? I am struggling
to find a product that will allow easy scraping of websites with little to no
programming. Something a non-developer could use.

e: Nevermind, found this:
[https://github.com/cassidoo/scrapers](https://github.com/cassidoo/scrapers)

------
redslangua
mmm billing by second can become extremely expensive as it doesn't depend only
on the client-side but also on the speed of your servers. Why don't you bill
by request like [https://proxycrawl.com](https://proxycrawl.com)

